# Suggest a strap



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another cheapie off ebay that's running well and doesn't look antwhere near as crappy as the crap photo might suggest! (been ill today with the "trots" so only had time to do a quick snap).

Would really like suggestions on a strap for it (lugs 19mm). Pref leather and cheapish! Want to give it some wrist time, if I like it enough might treat it to a new crystal.

btw it's 37mm dia says 6319-6000 and 768571 on the back. I like the orange for sundaY (rest are white and 2nd language is arabic I think).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got one of those on one of my 20mm USA oiled black straps. looks good.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

While we're on the subject of straps, are there any that last a reasonable time without going tatty?

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes stan the ones you don't wear 

No seriously the better the quality etc etc


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some of the rubber are very good, and look at the Kevlar on Roys site, or look at the nylon type. Maybe a steel mesh also?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

pg: Hirsch Cordoba? Very comfortable lined leather, versatile if you don't like it on this watch, and the 20mm will fit 19mm.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Stan said:


> While we're on the subject of straps, are there any that last a reasonable time without going tatty?
> 
> Thanks.


You can make them last longer by sticking a deployant buckle on them,









less bending/folding I guess.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks guys (as usual) 

I'm off to look at some of Roy's straps later.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Talking of straps.......

I got a bundle of 12 metal expanding ones off ebay for Â£5.50. Five are gilt and seven chrome. The gilt ones are pretty crap but the chrome ones are Ok except for one. Two of the chrome ones are good 1960's stuff. Two are interesting and have "made in occupied Japan" stamped on them!









Must be late 1940's or early 1950's I reckon?

I have the two 1960's ones one my two of 1960's watches. I need to find some watches to go with those occupied Japan ones.

Here I go again


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

How long was Japan occupied for after 1945? Interesting find Stan. You have another expander on the way, its not an old one but it is stainless steel allegedly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know but I will do a bit of research!

And, thank you old mate  It will be good enough for me.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The ratification of the San Francisco Peace Treaty was on 28 February 1952, this ended the post war occupation by the British Commonwealth Occupation Forces

So says Google, brings up some interesting stuff on this subject.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I love a little research. Interestingly enough Okinowa was legally made a part of the US, and was governed by the Pentagon from 1951 until 1972 when it reverted to Japanese control. 19% of Okinawa is still occupied by American forces.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I guess the straps must be pre-1952 then









Si,

I got the expander







, thanks very much I'll put it to good use


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Chris,

That's a good point on the deployment buckle. Didn't think of that!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Went with Roy's advice, I can't believe these straps are only a fiver, they're fantastic value:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

looks good paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've bought about 4 of these straps...........excellent value, and very good quality.

They look great on loads of watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice strap PG









Must have one....... here we go again


----------

